# Sonderzeichen Ausgeben



## Qwertzuiop (7. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik  im 1. Semester und blöderweise habe ich mit meiner Hausaufgabe (ein Java-Programm) so lange gewartet, dass ich nicht mehr meine Professorin fragen kann. :-(

Folgendes kleines Problem habe ich:

Java soll bei mir ausgeben:
"Die Werte für die Variablen sind...."
leider interpretiert der Compiler die ü's, ä's un ö's falsch und er spuckt dann sowas aus wie:
"Die Werte fòr die Variablen sind...."

Ich hab auch schon gegoogelt und herausgefunden dass es für ü ein Sysonym "/u00FC" gibt aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das einbauen soll.

Mein Code sieht so aus:
...
System.out.print("Die Werte für die Variablen sind....") 
...

Wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke

Qwertzuiop


----------



## ttplayer (7. Nov 2009)

einbauen: 

```
System.out.print("Die Werte für die Variablen sind..../u00FC");
```

Übrigens hab ich glaub mal was gelesen, dass das auch so funktioniert, wenn man einen extra OutputStream anlegt und auf den dann was schreibt, aber des is vielleicht ein bisschen unübersichtlich


----------



## Wildcard (7. Nov 2009)

Du kannst Problemlos Umlaute in den Quellcode schreiben (auch wenn ich's nicht tun würde) und diese auch korrekt Ausgeben. Welches Encoding hat die Datei? Welches Encoding hat das System? Welches Encoding hast du der Java VM gesetzt? Welches Encoding erwartet die Konsole auf der du das ausgibst? In welchem encoding gibst du den String aus?
Du siehst, eine Menge stellen an denen man ein falsches Encoding verwenden könnte...


----------



## Qwertzuiop (7. Nov 2009)

Danke Wildcard und ttplayer

@ ttplayer

Ich habe probiert, was du meintest folgendes habe ich herausbekommen

Eingabe								Ausgabe
System.out.print("In deutsch gibt es ein ü")		In deutsch gibt es ein õ

System.out.print("In Deutsch gibt es ein /u00FC")	In deutsch gibt es ein /u00FC

System.out.print("In Deutsch gibt es ein ");		Fehler beim compilen
System.out.print(/u00FC)

System.out.print("In Deutsch gibt es ein ");		In deutsch gibt es ein /u00FC
System.out.print("/u00FC")


Es geht also leider nicht. Aber trotzdem Danke


@ Wildcard

Von Encoding habe ich noch nie was gehört. Ich hatte auch sehr Probleme damit die Umgebungsvariable einzustellen. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen?
Ist es vielleicht auch möglich dass ich einfach alle Sonderzeichen ausprobieren und dann irgend ein anderes Zeichen finde, dass dann vom Compiler als ü interpretiert wird. Das wär glaub ich die einfachste Lösung, weil wie gesagt, ich bin noch im ersten Semester und wir gehen gerade die absoluten Basics durch. Ich kenn mich deswegen mit so Sachen wie Encoding noch nicht so aus.

Ich denke ich such mal morgen nach einem anderen Sonderzeichen, dass als einem Deutschen Umlaut interpretiert wird.

Danke

Qwertzuiop


----------



## ttplayer (7. Nov 2009)

Funktioniert das?

```
PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(System.out));
out.println("äöü");
```


----------



## Qwertzuiop (7. Nov 2009)

Danke ttplayer

ich hab jetzt wenig Zeit, aber ich werd es morgen ausprobieren.

Du hörst von mir

Qwertzuiop


----------



## ttplayer (7. Nov 2009)

OK.
Bei mir in Eclipse auf der simulierten Konsole hats nicht geklappt, da haben aber auch die normal ausgegebenen Umlaute funktioniert, von daher bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, habs halt in einem Buch gelesen.


----------



## Qwertziop (21. Nov 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal meine Dozentin gefragt, nachdem ich die Aufgabe abgegeben hatte. Die hatte zuerst auch nicht gewusst woran es liegt.
Aber Sie hat gemeint, dass es vielleicht am DOS liegt. Das hatte ich nämlich ganz vergessen euch zu sagen (weil ich dachte, dass es nicht wichtig wär): Ich schreibe meine Java-Programme (noch) mit dem Windows-Editor und ich Compile und führ sie dann über die MS-DOS-EingabeKonsole aus. Und dann liegt es wohl vielleicht an der Umgebungsvariablen die in der Systemsteuerung festgelegt ist oder es liegt daran dass DOS einfach nicht das erweiterte ASCII erkennt.
Mit Eclipse funktioniert dann alles wieder Perfekt. Und dass dürfen wir auch jetzt von der Dozentin aus nutzen. Wir ham uns ja auch schon genug mit dem Windows-Editor rumgeärgert ;-) .

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe

Ich hoffe wenn Jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem hat, dass ich mit diesem Post helfen konnte

Qwertzuiop


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2009)

Du solltest deiner Dozentin ausrichten das es so etwas wie DOS, oder eine DOS Eingabeaufforderung in Windows Systemen seit der NT Architektur nicht mehr gibt


----------

